# My Garden summer of 2013



## PHONETOOL

This is my garden picture was taken April 21st 2013​


----------



## PHONETOOL

Very healthy looking zucchini plant​


----------



## PHONETOOL

Red romaine lettuce​


----------



## PHONETOOL

Picture of the first lady bug in my garden April 2013 Sunflower​


----------



## PHONETOOL

This is a picture of the brussels sprout plant​


----------



## PHONETOOL

A picture a tomato in my garden Notice the heart-shaped sun reflection​


----------



## PHONETOOL

Tomatoes 6-23-2013 Ferris wheel​


----------



## PHONETOOL

Today's harvest 6-20-2013​


----------



## PHONETOOL

Different varieties of tomatoes harvested from my garden 7-8-2013​


----------



## PHONETOOL

Here is a picture of a honeybee visiting my garden.​


----------

